# Anti-spazmodic = Emergency Room visits!!!



## 16180 (Sep 19, 2005)

I was taking Robinul for 2 weeks in february. One day at work i felt faint and had to go to the er. they said i had a "vegal" episode. basically what happens when someone sees blood or gets scared and passes out.For the last 2 weeks i have been taking hyoscyamine, and today ended up almost passing out AGAIN! i was on the train on my way to work and all of a sudden got very sweaty and light headed. I had to get off at the next stop and lay down on a bench to avoid passing out. I went to the ER and they said the same thing as the last time...Has anyone else had such problems?? When I am off the spazmodics my life is a living hell... I appreciate any advice anyone can give me....Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Nothing similar to that... Perhaps it's time to come off the anti-spasmodics, if you are ending up in the ER 2 times in 2 weeks.I would discuss other options with your doctor... I mean, if you and him think it's best for you to stay on it, by all means do.I, personally, wouldn't stay on a medicine if I ended up in the ER 2 times in 2 weeks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Homer,here my post on V.Vagal reactions:1-Stop the chemical drugs2-Evoid the heatMy post on VV:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/743...m/755104001/p/1


----------



## 16180 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Thank you Spasman!!! I read your posting and it is reassuring to know that others have this problem.I am seeing a new GI doctor tomorrow and am hoping that he will try a low dose anti-depressant as I have heard really good things about that. I am not a big fan of chemical drugs either. I have started drinking mint tea a lot hoping that would help my symptoms. my diet has changed drastically! no red meat, no fat (very little), i try to eat at the same times, graze all day, not fill up 3 times a day. no coffee, np alcohol, no caffeene. feels like a prison sentence....please contine with suggestions as this board is really helpful!!!


----------

